# IBS and Hives



## whatsinaname (Jun 19, 2002)

Hi.I have had IBS since I was about 14 yrs. old. I am now 33 and my doc. finally diagnosed it as IBS.Mostly I can go about a week without a BM with no problems, but lately, even after eating out at places that I have eaten at for years, sends me into IBS-D.The last 3 times I have started having hives. The inside of my mouth swells and gets bumps, I sneeze alot, my eyes turn red and watery, I develope bumps all over my body. All this and the D at the same time. I saw my primary doc today, and she said next time it happens I should go to Urgent Care. I asked her if I should tape a bucket to my rear because of the D. She didn't think it was funny....! She said it was brought on by stress. Funny. I don't remember being stressed any time that day except for then... She gave me Levsin and Allegra. One for cramps and the other for itching! Please.Has anyone else had hives with there IBS??


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

whatsinaname:Looks like you are new to this BB. Sorry you haven't had any replies to your post yet. The members here are very helpful and friendly. I know someone will respond to give you some advice.I have had hives but fortunately I was able to determine what caused mine, pepto bismol. I know my doctor thought it was quite strange that pepto bismol caused my hives. You are probably aware that it can be very difficult to determine the cause or trigger for hives just like IBS. I remember what it was like to have hives and it certainly is not fun. When mine broke out I was given an shot of benadryl and recommended to take benedryl which helped to some extent with the itching. I am thankful that my hives have not returned. I hope you are able to find out what is causing your hives and you get better soon.The attached link is what the Mayo Clinic's web site has on hives. You may find some of the information helpful. http://www.mayoclinic.com/search/searchresults.cfm


----------



## whatsinaname (Jun 19, 2002)

Frostbite-Thank you for your welcoming to the BB. Yes I am new.I am on my way to check out the link that you posted.Where your hives during one of your IBS sessions? Yes, having the hive totally bites. I took 2 Benadryl during it, but they took forever to work. I thought about taking the liquid form because it works in about 1/2 the time, but I remember tasting it one time so that I could get my son to take it... YUCK! No wonder the kid wouldn't do it. Nasty and it burns...So.. I have an appointment to see my gastro doc on July 2. Hopefully he will be able to give me some insight too.Thanks again for your support.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Whatsin,The hives, sneezing, and watery eyes you describe can be symptoms of a food allergy or sensitivity. A food sensitivity causes the same symptoms as an allergy, but it's a different immune reaction and isn't picked up by allergy tests.This book is written for lay people and describes all the details, including elimination diet to find the culprit foods.FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICATIONAND TREATMENTï¿½, Professor Jonathan Brostoff (M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and EnvironmentalMedicine, Kingsï¿½ College, London) http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...6487508-3420903 This company has a blood test and dietary management program for food sensitivitywww.nowleap.comYou might also want to get a blood test for food allergies, *not* a skin prick test. Skin prick tests are less than 50% accurate.Please check the Nutrition and Diet board for discussions of the LEAP plan from the web site above.Another approach you might take is keeping a food and symptom diary to see if you spot any patterns. To me the hives inside your mouth suggest a rapid reaction to a food.Good luck


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Welcome Whatsinaname! If you are having the inside of your mouth swell, that sounds pretty serious to me and possibly indicative of a food allergy. Allergies can develop at any time. I would see an allergist/immunologist and get tested if I were you (as a matter of fact I am seeing an allergist next month!







) I have had anaphalactic reactions to some foods which involve my face getting splotchy, lips, mouth and throat swelling and vomiting. Because of these, I now carry an Epi Pen with me everywhere. I've read that it's possible for each reaction to get worse when you have these kinds of food allergies.Good luck, sorry I'm not more help!


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I had the same problem but my neck and face would break out with a real bad attack of IBS-D...I learned that Food Intolerance played a huge part in my IBS-D...Since I have watched what I eat now my symptoms have been gone...That is a red flag to maybe check for Food Intolerance...


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

whatsinaname:Yes my hives occurred during while my IBS was active but my IBS has been active and unyielding since it was triggered almost 13 years ago.


----------



## whatsinaname (Jun 19, 2002)

Hi all.Thanks for the info on the hives.I am leary to say that it is a food allergy. I basically eat the same thing at the same places. I am a picky eater.I ate at one of the resturants yesterday that I had eaten at with the last attack, had the same food and it didn't even trigger an IBS episode. The hives and all start with sneezing and a tickle in the back of my throat. I get this throat tickle every time I have an episode, it is just lately that it has progressed. But I will check into the food allergy theory.Thank you.


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

Hi Whatsinaname,I've had IBS-D for years, but my D-attacks became worse about two years ago when I became aware that I had hayfever. My D-attacks are worse when the hayfever strikes and unfortunately even though I find some relief from the hayfever by taking nasal (steroid) sprays and eyedrops (can't take anti-histamines because they make me very, very drowsy), I'm finding I get more allergic to all sorts of pollen. Last week I had an outbreak of hives, burning skin, blotches and I'm still not sure what caused it. Maybe you have some kind of hayfever too ( and there are links between allergic reactions to pollen and food-intolerances).Fay


----------

